# Greddy Cat Back Dual Exhaust



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Does anyone know how much more horses it will give u if u get the greddy cat back i always see it but it never tells u how much more it gives u i want to know if it is worth the 750 dollars and if i should replace it for the two cheap mufflers i have now which barely sounds anything! i want my car to sound really loud! so please help me out!
Also if i put on headers will it sound more or less cuz i read on SFX that by putting headers if will lower the sound!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

altima04 said:


> Does anyone know how much more horses it will give u if u get the greddy cat back i always see it but it never tells u how much more it gives u i want to know if it is worth the 750 dollars and if i should replace it for the two cheap mufflers i have now which barely sounds anything! i want my car to sound really loud! so please help me out!
> Also if i put on headers will it sound more or less cuz i read on SFX that by putting headers if will lower the sound!



Buying any aftermarket exhaust is not worth the money. If you want your car to be loud, buy your own muffler (www.bigexhaust.com) and take it to your local non-chain muffler shop. Have them remove the resonator and straight pipe it back to the muffler. Labor and material should be $50-$75 plus $100 for the muffler you purchased yourself.

And adding a header will make it 10x louder than what it was before. I know all of this because I have the exact setup I named above.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

altima04 said:


> Also if i put on headers will it sound more or less cuz i read on SFX that by putting headers if will lower the sound!


Headers = LOUD


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Buying any aftermarket exhaust is not worth the money. If you want your car to be loud, buy your own muffler (www.bigexhaust.com) and take it to your local non-chain muffler shop. Have them remove the resonator and straight pipe it back to the muffler. Labor and material should be $50-$75 plus $100 for the muffler you purchased yourself.
> 
> And adding a header will make it 10x louder than what it was before. I know all of this because I have the exact setup I named above.


aight but what if i already have mufflers but just mufflers not the cat back can i do it wit the ones i have now? they are obx mufflers! hey and what if i stay with the mufflers i have and just get these headers will it make it really loud?? my mufflers were together cost me 130 bucks thats why they suck!
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/brnenialv6.html


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm assuming you have a 3.5. You can increase volume, and enhance performance a small amount by getting rid of the resonator. (the huge muffler looking think under your car, in the middle.)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Headers would definitley make the car louder, but if you want the full effect, and it is a MUCH fuller effect, run the straight pipes from the header back.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Headers would definitley make the car louder, but if you want the full effect, and it is a MUCH fuller effect, run the straight pipes from the header back.


yea i asked my friend bout that and he said it will be liud as shit if i do that but it will also be really ilegal like shit and the cops would pull me over every 5 min.!! so i dont know if ima do that i might just stay wit the catback even though it is more expensive it is legal! at least in my state, VA, o and yea i have a 3.5 auto


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> yea i asked my friend bout that and he said it will be liud as shit if i do that but it will also be really ilegal like shit and the cops would pull me over every 5 min.!! so i dont know if ima do that i might just stay wit the catback even though it is more expensive it is legal! at least in my state, VA, o and yea i have a 3.5 auto



yeah dont take off that resinator. I was told the same thing but, why would you want all that noise for the lil HP gain??
Anyways im sure emmissions are an on going test world wide and IF you remove the resinator, your emmisions will read high...then you end up with a rejection sticker on your nice souped up ride...plus yeah...u will have them donut eatin ******* on you like white on rice...
I live in MASS and that aint toooooooo far...Im going to get the custom exhaust done for my car at lou's custom auto....
do something like that...like u said...least its legal


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> yeah dont take off that resinator. I was told the same thing but, why would you want all that noise for the lil HP gain??
> Anyways im sure emmissions are an on going test world wide and IF you remove the resinator, your emmisions will read high...then you end up with a rejection sticker on your nice souped up ride...plus yeah...u will have them donut eatin ******* on you like white on rice...
> I live in MASS and that aint toooooooo far...Im going to get the custom exhaust done for my car at lou's custom auto....
> do something like that...like u said...least its legal


yea so i guess ima get the greddy one i want that one really bad! and it isnt a lil hp gian it is a lot i just cant find the dyno to prove it and no one here has answered that question yet bout how much hp the greddy will give me but i know it will be more than like 5 or 10 or at least i hope!!!
look at this shit it is soo beautiful!!!

























this is my exhaust now yea they are huge mufflers but wit lil sound!! but it still looks nice! paid 130 for both they are obx! here is another pic debagded


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> yea so i guess ima get the greddy one i want that one really bad! and it isnt a lil hp gian it is a lot i just cant find the dyno to prove it and no one here has answered that question yet bout how much hp the greddy will give me but i know it will be more than like 5 or 10 or at least i hope!!!
> look at this shit it is soo beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> ...




thats a tight ass lol sweetheart but i wasnt knocking the greedy catback..i was saying to not remove the resinator cuz THAT wont give a lot of HP gain...I have the 4 cyl so i cannot get that dual exhaust but as i mentioned i am going to a custom auto and getting a better exhaust...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> thats a tight ass lol sweetheart but i wasnt knocking the greedy catback..i was saying to not remove the resinator cuz THAT wont give a lot of HP gain...I have the 4 cyl so i cannot get that dual exhaust but as i mentioned i am going to a custom auto and getting a better exhaust...


yea thanx i know j-lo (nickname) has a phat ass! o ok yea so ima stick wit the greddy! i just cant find the dyno on it yet ima keep looking for it ill let u know too when i find out!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> yea thanx i know j-lo (nickname) has a phat ass! o ok yea so ima stick wit the greddy! i just cant find the dyno on it yet ima keep looking for it ill let u know too when i find out!



Hey do you know anything about tire sizes???? Would you know if a 245/45/18 is considered to be a low pro?
Here in boston I need just a lil more rubber protectin my rims and not sure if the 45 is a low pro look


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

What you are missing is that you can get the exact same HP gains with the same exact look of the Greddy, but with a 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> What you are missing is that you can get the exact same HP gains with the same exact look of the Greddy, but with a 1/3 of the cost.



yeah boo but what u are missing is i dont have the dual exhaust...i can get a custom exhaust for more money true but...it is legal...dont have to worry about noise pollution OR emmissions testin high plus ...i want shit done right...not mickey moused...yo u ever see a low rider an from the back...the tires slant in??? Thats cuz they slowered the car in a cheap or ghetto way...didnt wanna get everythin involved with doin it the right way....
I will spend the $$ to have it dont RIGHT
Anyways i got a 4 cyl....i dont expect (even with intake and exhaust) for it to go much faster anyways....not like it a 6cyl


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> yeah boo but what u are missing is i dont have the dual exhaust...i can get a custom exhaust for more money true but...it is legal...dont have to worry about noise pollution OR emmissions testin high plus ...i want shit done right...not mickey moused...yo u ever see a low rider an from the back...the tires slant in??? Thats cuz they slowered the car in a cheap or ghetto way...didnt wanna get everythin involved with doin it the right way....
> I will spend the $$ to have it dont RIGHT
> Anyways i got a 4 cyl....i dont expect (even with intake and exhaust) for it to go much faster anyways....not like it a 6cyl


i like this girl u jsut said everything for me! i would rather spend the money to get it done right rather than having that other stuff like that what she said i learned my lesson after buying these stupid cheap ass mufflers they dont sound shit! but i heard the greddy one sounds like a camaro! thats whta i want!! oh and sry i dont know that much bout tire sry hun! wish i could help but tires isnt really my specialty!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not sure why everybody wants their car to be louder. The amount of noise a car's exhaust makes is not necessarily directly proportionate to its performance. Quite frequently it's just noise for the sake of noise, with no performance gains whatsoever. This can be evidenced by every loser who has a 4-inch "coffee can" hanging out the back end of his Kia Rio (or any other piece of shit car).. stupid if you ask me.

My '05 Altima 3.5 SE 5-speed (which is coming in early next week - had to special order it from Smyrna back in March) is going to be a sleeper. Mainly because I've already had enough run-ins with the local constabulary to make me want to be invisible to them, but also because I'm sick of every racer-boy with a few mods on their rusted-out 1988 Integra (or whatever) trying to drag me at every stoplight... *YAWN*

Anyways, that's my 2-cents (canadian - which is like 1.5-cents US or something)....


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> I'm not sure why everybody wants their car to be louder. The amount of noise a car's exhaust makes is not necessarily directly proportionate to its performance. Quite frequently it's just noise for the sake of noise, with no performance gains whatsoever. This can be evidenced by every loser who has a 4-inch "coffee can" hanging out the back end of his Kia Rio (or any other piece of shit car).. stupid if you ask me.
> 
> My '05 Altima 3.5 SE 5-speed (which is coming in early next week - had to special order it from Smyrna back in March) is going to be a sleeper. Mainly because I've already had enough run-ins with the local constabulary to make me want to be invisible to them, but also because I'm sick of every racer-boy with a few mods on their rusted-out 1988 Integra (or whatever) trying to drag me at every stoplight... *YAWN*
> 
> Anyways, that's my 2-cents (canadian - which is like 1.5-cents US or something)....


ooooooooookkkkkkkkk then we didnt really ask for ur opinion on that! but anyways there are lots of reasons why we have mufflers! one so ppl could notice u and two uh yea we know its just noise but i like it! and three cuz thats a necessary part for u performance vehicle!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> ooooooooookkkkkkkkk then we didnt really ask for ur opinion on that! but anyways there are lots of reasons why we have mufflers! one so ppl could notice u and two uh yea we know its just noise but i like it! and three cuz thats a necessary part for u performance vehicle!


Oh, don't worry on that, I know I'm in the minority in wanting my car to be a sleeper... I just have this particular dislike for saying "Hello, officer" is all. That and I like to surprise all the little sh*ts driving what they think are sports cars (but are actually a neon with a Nabob coffee can hanging out back).... lol

I had one cop follow me right to my house and then put on the lights and siren at 12:30am. I'm quite sure it was just to get all my neighbours' attention so they can stare out the window at me while he wrote me a ticket for careless driving (I passed on the right through an intersection at with nobody else around... wtf?). I went to court on that one and got it thrown out because it was complete B.S. from the beginning.

And btw, I never said I minded increased exhaust noise, so long at it's reasonable and comes with a comensurate performance gain. What I don't like is noise solely for the sake of noise, or worse, people who are poseurs wanting everyone to think they have a hot car when they really don't... I laugh really hard at those ppl.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Oh, don't worry on that, I know I'm in the minority in wanting my car to be a sleeper... I just have this particular dislike for saying "Hello, officer" is all. That and I like to surprise all the little sh*ts driving what they think are sports cars (but are actually a neon with a Nabob coffee can hanging out back).... lol
> 
> I had one cop follow me right to my house and then put on the lights and siren at 12:30am. I'm quite sure it was just to get all my neighbours' attention so they can stare out the window at me while he wrote me a ticket for careless driving (I passed on the right through an intersection at with nobody else around... wtf?). I went to court on that one and got it thrown out because it was complete B.S. from the beginning.
> 
> And btw, I never said I minded increased exhaust noise, so long at it's reasonable and comes with a comensurate performance gain. What I don't like is noise solely for the sake of noise, or worse, people who are poseurs wanting everyone to think they have a hot car when they really don't... I laugh really hard at those ppl.


hey well mine r just mufflers and they give it no performance wat so ever they just make noise does that mean im a poser? i got a 3.5 v6


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> hey well mine r just mufflers and they give it no performance wat so ever they just make noise does that mean im a poser? i got a 3.5 v6


I must say you're doing a bang-up job of taking what I'm saying out of context....

And please don't tell me you actually thought that when I'm taking about poseurs I'm meaning guys with a 245-hp V6, etc. I'm taking about these losers we have around Toronto with Toyota Tercels (for example), no hubcaps and a coffee can sticking out the back thinking they've got a racecar. That's a poseur, a wanna-be, or whatever you want to call it.

Anyways, basically my original point was this: I think the best type of upgrade you can do to a car is one that enhances/increases performance in some way.. be it better handling, more horsepower, an LSD.. whatever. The exception to this 'rule' is, of course, safety-related items like brakes.. I'd never skimp on those.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I was wondering on the topic of mufflers if anyone has purchased the stillen muffler set and if there is any noticable HP improvement? There running under $400 right now (which seems high to me for basically mufflers only) and look nice from what I have seen. I went to big mufflers.com and was looking at just purchasing a set from there but I like the look of the greddy tips and want to try and find a set that looks like there supposed to be on the vehicle w/ minimal muffler overhang or drag. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> I must say you're doing a bang-up job of taking what I'm saying out of context....
> 
> And please don't tell me you actually thought that when I'm taking about poseurs I'm meaning guys with a 245-hp V6, etc. I'm taking about these losers we have around Toronto with Toyota Tercels (for example), no hubcaps and a coffee can sticking out the back thinking they've got a racecar. That's a poseur, a wanna-be, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Anyways, basically my original point was this: I think the best type of upgrade you can do to a car is one that enhances/increases performance in some way.. be it better handling, more horsepower, an LSD.. whatever. The exception to this 'rule' is, of course, safety-related items like brakes.. I'd never skimp on those.


o ok then


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

tsr0003 said:


> I was wondering on the topic of mufflers if anyone has purchased the stillen muffler set and if there is any noticable HP improvement? There running under $400 right now (which seems high to me for basically mufflers only) and look nice from what I have seen. I went to big mufflers.com and was looking at just purchasing a set from there but I like the look of the greddy tips and want to try and find a set that looks like there supposed to be on the vehicle w/ minimal muffler overhang or drag. Anyone have any suggestions?


r u sure the stillen ones are 400??! i think thats the price for the catback one! well yea i think u should get the greddy they are loud and they are small so it is perfect plan on spending like 750 on those babys


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

altima25s said:


> Hey do you know anything about tire sizes???? Would you know if a 245/45/18 is considered to be a low pro?
> Here in boston I need just a lil more rubber protectin my rims and not sure if the 45 is a low pro look


I will be getting that exact tire size here in a few days. I'll post some pics if my digital camera cooperates!!! BTW, removing the resonator will have no effect on your emissions, it's not an emissions device, it's only there to reduce sound a bit. Removing the catalytic converter will increase emissions and is illegal in most states. You could always upgrade to high flow cats too, which have a minimal loss of power. Call around to your local muffler shops. Hope this helps!

Peace :givebeer:


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

I must say I agree with you. The sleeper look is in. I had a '94 Sentra a little while ago, lowered, shaved door handles and antenna, Ford laser red metallic paint, debadged, a sweet stereo, and some polished 16" wheels. Had a mild exhaust on it (not even loud, just "throaty") and I got tailed by the feds almost every day. It was ridiculous. Actually got a ticket for "modified exhaust". Fought it in court, and lost. I asked the cop and the judge how many muffler shops they had shut down in the last five years for performing these so-called "illegal" modifications to cars. Surely they had shut down many, after all, "modifying" exhaust is illegal, right? I got no answer, just a ticket and a fine. 

Long story short, now I have a pewter altima 3.5, and the cops barely turn their head when I go by. They're after the slammed, beat-up, primered civics with black steel wheels and mondo wing on the back. Oh yeah, and that heinous exhaust.

I had an integra with Z3 fenders (think those add 50 hp each, right?) TRY to race me the other day. He showed me up though...after I dusted him off the time and up to about 70, I backed off, he blew by at around 90 and got pulled over about a minute later. I howled! Sleepers are in!

Peace :cheers:


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

The stillen exhaust is a rear section mufflers only basically.. they are 499 from stillen direct but will work off the price a little. It is just hard to bite the 800+ for greddy... but damn they look nice..
***
has anyone installed the ground wire kits they sell>? I have seen them from stillen and hyper ground.. anyone think they make a difference?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

tsr0003 said:


> The stillen exhaust is a rear section mufflers only basically.. they are 499 from stillen direct but will work off the price a little. It is just hard to bite the 800+ for greddy... but damn they look nice..
> ***
> has anyone installed the ground wire kits they sell>? I have seen them from stillen and hyper ground.. anyone think they make a difference?


I have the grounding kit from Aerospeed, works great.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

tsr0003 said:


> The stillen exhaust is a rear section mufflers only basically.. they are 499 from stillen direct but will work off the price a little. It is just hard to bite the 800+ for greddy... but damn they look nice..
> ***
> has anyone installed the ground wire kits they sell>? I have seen them from stillen and hyper ground.. anyone think they make a difference?


yea 800 is a lot but i mean ima save up for it cuz they hot


----------

